# Top Speed Challenge IV



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Ok all is looking good now. The event will take place on Sunday the 21st of March @ RAF Woodbridge. A convoy will leave Copdock Tescos Ipswich @ 0830hrs and a drivers brief will take place @ 0930hrs @ Woodbridge. All runners will need to attend this drivers brief at this time. 
There wil be a few changes ths year in the shape of crowd control barriers for spectators and a mobile burger van (no more long ques).
Wait for it......... I can now run a dual drag strip with christmas tree lights waahoo!! I will be very busy from now up until the event so I would appreciate some urgency sending in cheques. All cheques wil need to be with me by Feb 28th so that I have time to arrange appropriate insurance. 
I already have tickets made for the event and I will send these out to everyone along with a drivers reg's declaration form. This will speed up the booking in on the day as all you will have to do is hand your ticket in. Please keep an eye on this thread for any further changes. Jap Mag coverage and DVD will be available. Simon in his NDVII and Project "X" will be in attendance all being well.
Costs: - £30 for runners and £10 to Spectate.
Send cheques made payable to: -
Richard Beaumont
2 Chisnall Close
Hadleigh
Ipswich
SUffolk
IP76GB
Tel:- 01473828377 or 07966396059


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I would love to have a go richie... But alas i do not think i will have the Turbo etc in by then..  And even then i wouldnt be running anything like the power of some of the other guys...


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Are there any places available for runners?

I take it spectators can pay on the day..?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What is timed? 1/4mile and top speed? 
I presume it "proper" (read- accurate/credible) timing equipment?
How long is the top speed run?


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

The company I use have £15,000 worth of Tag Heuer F1 timing gear accurate to 3PD if you require it. The Top speed run is measured at 1.7mile with .5 mile for braking after this. 1/4mile times are also measured. There are places left for runners.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*rich*

Where in the country is Raf woodbridge?


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Mark it's in Ipswich


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: rich*



mark r said:


> *Where in the country is Raf woodbridge? *


North east of Ipswich, you can usually see grey/blue smoke at the end of the runway       

J.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

pmsl  u goin to this 1 bladey?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

More than likely Phil,

Although I am still waiting for Richie to find me an invisibility cloak from the mechanical demons, and an anti-bang additive I can run in the fuel that day !!

    

J.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

James,

So what is the top speed of a Skyline at 3500rpm?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

The bomber can do 4800rpm now thanks John !!

As I said to someone the other day, it is the first car I have had that I could finish running in at 140mph !!! pmsl

J.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Phil Royle from Japanese Performance magazine will be covering the event. James I have your cloak on order m8 along with my one


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

lol !!

No worries Richie mate.

Not sure I like you sig though - and I know what car you have to back that up with    

Still as the saying goes........power is nothing without control, or as the cossie boys put it...........traction, what traction ???

    

J.


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

Sound like its gonna be a good day richie, how about asking some of the top fords? www.passionford.com


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Richie200 said:


> *James I have your cloak on order*


What's this? A cloaking device? How are we going to see you cross the line?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Put me down for this one please!


----------



## Steve W (Jul 30, 2002)

Several of us "PORKY"-mkIVs would like to show face if you don't
mind gents ???? 

(that's if I can get off my lazy butt with the CHEQUE ! ! !)

last year I just watched (lazy/newbie/'scared'?), this year I'll
'ave a pop.

The 2 lights business sounds GREAT !
is that for the Top-Speed run TOO ??
or, just the 1/4, then ONE runs-on to Top Speed like Elvington ??

FatS.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Speed*

2 places please - will send cheque..............


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)




----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Steve W said:


> *Several of us "PORKY"-mkIVs would like to show face if you don't
> mind gents ????
> 
> (that's if I can get off my lazy butt with the CHEQUE ! ! !)
> ...


just like Elvington apparently 

bladey I pressume we now have a warning EGT gauge in the bomber?


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Steve W said:


> *Several of us "PORKY"-mkIVs would like to show face if you don't
> mind gents ????
> 
> (that's if I can get off my lazy butt with the CHEQUE ! ! !)
> ...


Branners has also put a post up on www.mkivsupra.net and a few of the Mk IV's will be coming. Set up will be like TOTB with a dual 1/4mile and one of the lanes carrying on to do a top speed run.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

*ENTRY LIST*

Hi ppl I have attached an entry list for you all to see the competion and check your details. 
When sending off cheques can you please enclose the following details:-

Full Name
BB Name
Car Type
Address



Link to entry list:- 

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=72648

Cheers Richie


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Ill be spectating again this year... looks like its gonna be a biggie!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Can you pay on day to spectate, looks like it could be a goodun...


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes spectators can pay on the day m8


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm away from now up until the 30th January. If anyone has any questions to ask me regarding TSC please phone me on 07966396059.
Cheers Richie


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Unfortunately Mark isn't running Project "X" at any events this year so is now unable to attend.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

No Project X this year ? Anyone know why ? I've been itching to see it go again this year ... bummer


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Mark is concentrating all his effort on getting his Type R to do a 11sec 1/4mile


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Oh  

Just wish i had the money ... as i'd make an offer for the car that they couldn't say no too ... so it could contnue to be developed and run throughout the year.

Unfortunately I have nothing like the resources required to buy or maintain a car like that.

I'm sure Mark and the guys will achieve their aim's with the Honda ... but being a Skyline enthusiast, it's Project X i really want to see doing it's thing.

Still, i'm sure the "competitors" to Project X are jumping for joy.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

I don't think project "X" had any competitors in the 1/4mile stakes. Shame it wont be making an appearance this year.

The DVD which is being produced showing every car at the event will be available shortly after the day. You can pay for your copy on the day and it will be sent out to you as soon as it has been produced. Cost is £13 inc P&P. 
Cheers Richie


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

> Mark is concentrating all his effort on getting his Type R to do a 11sec 1/4mile


No, this can`t be true...........The type R is being developed as a track car. 



> Unfortunately Mark isn't running Project "X" at any events this year


I don`t believe that for one minute.


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

Someone want to give me a lift down there  

Its an event I definately would like to watch how long will the event last? Mum's Birthday as well but oh well, beauty before age right


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Henry I couldn't believe it either. I had a little chat with Mark on Friday and this was his plan for the year.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

its true guys.....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Jeez Richie,

I just noticed you cars bhp figures have gone up. What did you do and when (I guess I should hop over to SXOC)

Sorry for the hijack.

James.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Bladey I attribute the majority power gain mainly to the neon washer jets however below you should find a spec list.


Spec List


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Richie200 said:


> *I don't think project "X" had any competitors in the 1/4mile stakes. *


Yes it did. It got beaten by it at Santa Pod.

And no moaning about 4pm cut off either


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Below is an up to date entry list


ENTRY LIST


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

NoNothin said:


> *Yes it did. It got beaten by it at Santa Pod.
> 
> And no moaning about 4pm cut off either  *


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re; Project X*



> tigger- its true guys.....





> Richie200- Henry I couldn't believe it either. I had a little chat with Mark on Friday and this was his plan for the year.


I don`t believe it for one minute.............its like saying Tonys starting ballet lessons Crap!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Richie200, 

How about posting the list up so I can see it please mate.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Richie200 said:


> *I don't think project "X" had any competitors in the 1/4mile stakes. Shame it wont be making an appearance this year.
> *


Now that the funniest thing Ive read for a while     

It only beat A.Barnes car by one tenth of a second and has yet to do a 9 second run , which has been achieved by K.Cowie so to say Project X hasnt any competitors in the 1/4mile is laughable


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Henry said:


> *Richie200,
> 
> How about posting the list up so I can see it please mate. *


This entry list is accurate at time and date stated: -
Enrty list 

There are many others in the process of signing up inc Rupert from this BB. I will phone Andy Barnes today to confirm if he is coming or not.


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

Richie i've pm'd the relevant people.

The entry list link doesn't work mate, even though i'm registered on that site


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

Details of the site for y'all http://www.bentwatersparks.co.uk/


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

Rick, i posted it ages ago at 'home'  

and its at RAF Woodbridge, which is NOT Bentwaters! 

Good to see an old friend on here aswell, ello Steve


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

yeah but smit, bentwaters is just round the corner. pmsl


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

u fookin goon! fpmsl


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Try this m8. BTW Bentwaters is about 4 miles away from Woodbridge runway.

TSC IV Entry List


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

just out of interest Richie, how many people ran last year?


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

93


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz said:


> *Oh
> 
> 
> Still, i'm sure the "competitors" to Project X are jumping for joy. *



Daz 
well I am certainly not, I was looking forward to thrashing it big style  

Come on mark get your finger out 


Keith:smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

*JUST SEEN THIS*



Richie200 said:


> *I don't think project "X" had any competitors in the 1/4mile stakes. *



Richie200

I have no idea who you think you are posting crap like this.
project x had many competitors,I don't think you realise how hard it is to get a skyline
to run even in the 10's,my hat goes off to everyone that managed a 10 sec pass at Santa pod.

My car is getting major work done to it,to try and make sure that I can run faster than my 9.95 pass that I managed last year.
so for you to say no competition,what a load of bullshit.

I don't have a company to subsidise my car, I am a privateer so that means I have to pay for everything. 

Keith


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Well said Keith!

You get some people who do and you get alot that don`t. This group who don`t contain people who hide behind others twisting facts and are a waste of space.

Facts;
Fastest 1/4mile last year 2003,

1.Keith Cowie
2.Mark Abbey Motorsport
3.Andrew Barnes Sumo

This year may be different but good luck to all of you who try.

Henry.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Keith calm down m8, I certainly agree with you on how differcult it is to get any car to do a 10sec pass, especially when you don't have company backing. My intention in that quote was to generate some interest in the likes of yourself to come and play, not to throw teddies proclaiming I don't understand. I follow the Jap tuning scene with keen interest and am fully aware of just how well you and many others did at last years events, just count yourself lucky my car wasn't ready


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

According to the latest list there's only on Skyline there.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Fuggles below is an up to date list. Howsie is now running and I believe a few more GTR's are running including Rupert




TSC IV ENTRY LIST


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Is there any particular reason why we need to be SXOC board members before we're deemed eligable to view the entry list? Is this some kind of cheap way to boost your forum member count?  

Rob

P.S. Any chance you could actually post the list here?


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Vennuth I had no idea that you needed to be a member to look at this list. I can't post the list here as you do not have the option to browse and insert docs from your own computor on this bb. Do you think I should make the SXOC aware that the system might start slowing down due to the sudden influx of GTR BB members converting to the dark side.


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

That could be a good idea!

Rob


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Updated entry list: -
TSC IV ENTRY LIST


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

RICHARD BEAUMONT	RICHIE	S13
GEOFF BOSTON	BUBBLE	S14A
KEVIN DUCKWORTH	SM ZOOM	S14A
JEREMY MARKHAM	JEREMY200	S13
CHRIS LATHAM	ENIGMA	S14A
PAUL NEWMAN	PAUL NEWMAN	S13
N. EGBURY SUPRA TT
NICK MARTIN	NICK	SUPRA TT
GAVIN LOUGHTON SUPRA TT
CHRISTIAN DORAN	CHRISTIAN	SUPRA TT
STEVE MARDEN SUPRA TT
MIKE MARDEN	MR SINISTER	SCOOBY
MATT HARWOOD	MATT HARWOOD	SUPRA TT
IAN THOMPSON FORD F250
MARK CURD	QUESTION BOY	CIVIC
DAVE CURRIN SUPRA TT
GUY RATCLIFFE	GUY	PORSCHE GT2
HENRY SAGE	HENRY	PORSCHE GT2
ROBERT McKOEN	ROBBIE	SUPRA TT
BRIAN GARDNER	BRIAN THE SNAIL	SCOOBY
TERRY GILHAM	TERRY GILHAM	SUPRA TT
BARRY PHILLIPS EVO 6
JAMES GILHAM COSSY
MARK SMITH COSSY
DOMINIC ROQUE SUPRA TT
DAN BOOKER	MADENGLISHMAN	SCOOBY
DAVE PEACHMENT	DECAT DAVE	SCOOBY
SIMON SHIPLEY	SIDET	SKYLINE
JOHN BEAN GTIR
A.J.FLEMING RX7
SIMON NORRIS EVO 7
DAVID McCARTHY 3000GT TT
MARTYN KITCHING 3000GT TT
DAREN OSBOURNE	DINGLE	S14A
CRAWFORD GREIG FTO
MICHAEL DUNCAN	BIGMIKEYBOY	SCOOBY
ANTONY WALTERS	BIGTONE	S13
PHILL TAYLOR	4X4	LEGACY 4X4 T
DARREN HUTCHINSON	TINY	SCOOBY
JIM POTTER	JIM POTTER	S14
G.DAWS R5 GTT
ANDY FANE	SUFFOLK1	S14A
TIM JONES	COBBLERS	S14A
JULIAN VILLASANTE	JULES 200	S13
SEFIK VILLASANTE	WITH JULES	BMW 535
ROCCO IARCARTI	WITH JULES	HGT 20V
FLARVIO IARCARTI	WITH JULES	SCOOBY
GERO MORREALE	WITH JULES	HGT 20V
SARO MORREALE	WITH JULES	PUNTO GT
ROBERT POGMORE	BOBBEH	SUPRA TT
ANDREW POGMORE	ANDYP	RX7 TT
MICHAEL WOODWARD	UK_S2000	HONDA S2000
SEAN HOWES	HOWSIE	R34 GTR
ROB PORTER	ROBBROY	SCOOBY
JAMES BECK	JIMMYWRX	SCOOBY
LEE SAUNDERS	JORDYROCCO	SCIROCCO
OLIVIER VILLASANTE	WITH JULES	306XSI
PAUL HACKLEY R34 GTR
ADAM HUDSPITH 3000GT TT
DAN ELTIS	DAN E	S14
JOHN MORGAN SUPRA TT
CARL REYNOLDS RX7
ALAN BARRETT	ALAN IV	EVO 4
DAVE ROTHMAN SUPRA TT




JIM WALKER MK INDY


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*3rd Place?*

So the GT2`s are going to be fighting it out for the top speed 1st & 2nd place who will come 3rd??????? 

Henry.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh dear - I think I need more power... 

Howsie... it will come


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Give 'em hell Sean! :smokin:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

[email protected]

I'll be impressed if your two are in the top five !!

pmsl !!


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

how come there aren't any saxos. lol

should be a good day


----------



## Smit (Sep 8, 2002)

yes should be a good day  

lets hope for nice weather


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just the importnat bits  

SIMON SHIPLEY	SIDET	SKYLINE
SEAN HOWES	HOWSIE	R34 GTR


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Never done one of these events before, so what happens if its wet?
Paul


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I may be able to go but not sure yet, is there a cut off date for entry or can I just turn up?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im pretty sure you can just turn up and pay on the day, but if there is limited numbers allowed then obviously that may be a bit of a gamble.

J.


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

FEB 28th is the cut off date.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

All runners now have until the 10th of March to send payments in.


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

id like to come along but im already booked in for bruntingthorpe VMAX day on the 21st.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi guys,

Is this event open to anyone? I'd like to run my Datsun and see what it'll do. It's nowhere near Skyline territory speedwise but should still be respectable and I really want to get an official top speed for it. 
I clocked an estimated 143mph at Bruntingthorpe but could only calculate that from peak RPM, the gearing and rolling radius of the tyres. An actual figure would be cool :smokin:

It'd be nice to see some Skylines etc in action for a change rather than at a static show too. 

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*I wanna have a go...*

I want to take part but I'm in California at the moment and therefore wont be able to send the cheque until next week. Is that going to be ok? I'm not going to find that I don't have a place if I leave it until then am I?

Regards,

Rupert


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Rupert,

I sent the money electronically  Send Richie a pm and if you ask nicely he may let you do the same.

Are passengers allowed?


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

Richie, please pm me your account details...

Howsie, if there are passengers allowed, you're more than welcome to come for a run.

Rupert


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cheers Rupert.

Let me know if you're going and we can drive up together.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I will be attending in the FD, should be fun!!!


----------



## charlieskywizmwarr (May 24, 2002)

Tempted myself, in a semi controlled way.

Any idea on number of run's that we'll get?

Charlie


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> *Give 'em hell Sean! :smokin: *


Peter, I'll be classing this before as my 'before' run. Next time around will be the 'after' run. Should be fun though


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Howsie how was it today . Ed Bazeley if you are from this bb I require more details than just your name. Please pm me your: -

Address (so that I can send the ticket)
Car type
BB name


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Howsie said:


> *Peter, I'll be classing this before as my 'before' run. Next time around will be the 'after' run. Should be fun though  *


 When does the end of the before end Sean?


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *I will be attending in the FD, should be fun!!!  *


AJ, any chance you taking me out for a spin in the FD??  ive not been in one moving yet!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Peter said:


> *When does the end of the before end Sean?  *


Hmmmm, difficult one that. How long is a piece of string?

For the avoidance of doubt, its 21st of March not the 28th of Feb. Just to make sure I went and checked...


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Rupert pm has been sent.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

MattPayne said:


> *AJ, any chance you taking me out for a spin in the FD??  ive not been in one moving yet! *


Sure Matt... ...IT WILL BLOW YOUR MIND.... ....err well maybe not, just your ear drums...


----------



## Chris Lynch (Jul 7, 2003)

I won't be able to make this now the parts for my MR2 are coming from the US and there has been a delay so it will not be ready nevermind there is always next year.

Chris Lynch


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Sean, 1.7miles  thats still the speed trap distance? Yes.

Henry.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm in*

Just got the gearbox sorted and everything else seems o.k. so I'll be going.
Although, after not having much luck at any event last year I've just bought this to be on the safe side.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Tim, I have a feeling you may become extremely popular should someone else have a mechanical failure.


----------



## Dead Ringer (Mar 5, 2003)

Im in as well. Our club will be entering 3 cars.

I blew a turbo out at our rolling road last week ( well actually just outside whilst I was being an idiot and trying to set up by boost controler).

So ... that truck might come in handy !

Also I'm the only Red GTO there. Feel free to come up and say hello. Im always up for talking about my / your cars to anyone who's got the bug too.


Adam


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*Good luck*

Tim,

I will see you there.

I'm really hoping you get to show what that engine will do, after all the frustrations you've had so far with the cars.

Rgds

Guy


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

Tim,
Best money you`ve ever spent! 

Henry.


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Harry I require more details from you all I received was just a cheque. Please pm me the following:-
Full Name 
Car Type
Address
BB Name


----------

